# Babble Box . . .do you have this problem?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a problem of saying stupid things . . . my mom says it's because I want all the attention on myself---and strangely enough, even though it realy hurts to admit it, I think she's right. 
Do you have the same problem? How are you preventing it/stopping it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I say stupid stuff all the time lol. Especially when I am around serious people, I think it is my subconscious way of trying to get them to lighten up heehee. I can control it though, most the time! :slapfloor:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I do that too! But there are times when some things just pop out that were never meant to pop out. . . :GAAH:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Well...since you now understand why you're saying these things...try to concentrate really hard on thinking before you speak. Ask yourself "am I saying this because it's important/relevent or am I saying it for attention?" It will take some practice...but it should help. 

One of my friends used to have a problem with "blurting" and didn't really know she was doing it...after me and a couple of her other friends pointed it out to her, she realized it was a problem and she is much better about it now...

Sometimes it is painful to have your faults pointed out but it's important for becoming more self-aware...and that's the first step to fixing things you don't like about yourself. 

Don't be too hard on yourself, though...nobody's perfect :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually, I don't have that problem since I'm unusually shy around people unless I have known them for years or if it's talk about goats or other animal.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My step son has that problem except he says very rude and disrespectful things (this is why I don't get along with him - love him very much - but don't like to be around him much!) He is 16 and has "issues" with women. He only does this to women - but he does not recognize his problem.

You have recognized what you are doing, so you are on the right track :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think things through before I say them, but usually I am just saying something about the surroundings or myself, never about anyone else. I used to be really quiet and shy, and still am when I first meet someone. :wave:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I just say dumb random things at the wrong times. .. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just say dumb random things at the wrong times. .. :sigh:


Pause ....  ....think ............. 

picture a closed zipper over your mouth......... that is pause......
think............Is what I am going to say ....unappropriate or dumb? 
Ask yourself....does it have any meaning and does it make any sense...:worried: :roll:

Then .....if you feel it is important.... and it will have real meaning or purpose... at that moment.....unzip the zipper.......then go ahead and speak your mind....   :thumbup:
Hope this helps.... :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I liked that, toth! :slapfloor: I shall try it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe now that you know you're doing it, you can pause a moment before you say it. Never had that problem, but know of people who do,,,I think if they knew they did it so often, they could stop themselves before they said it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I liked that, toth! :slapfloor: I shall try it!


  ...hope it works for ya....LOL  :dance:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't have that problem, never have. I've always been really shy at first, takes a while to get me to open up. . . . I actually think too much and over-analyze what I plan to say. Sometimes I totally miss out on the opportunity to say it 'cause I'm too busy thinking about how to word it. :hair: Oh well, we're all different. I don't really mind talking with people who talk a lot because it means I don't have to so much!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I'm in the same boat as you Olivia.. wasn't always the case though, when I was younger, I would always try to say something funny to make people laugh or be happy because my family has depresion issues you could say, but anyone one else that wasn't my family would think that I was trying to draw attention to myself, but not the case. So I eventually stopped because I got sick of people telling me to shut up. Lol.

That actually made me think of something the other day - I was going to call this lady about some goats, and I had everything that I was going to say all planned up in my head, and i ended up getting the answering machine and totally forgot everything, talk about embarressing and unprofessional. Lol.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

capriola-nd--I am the same way. I can't even count how many times I've had something to add to a conversation but didn't get to because by the time I decided how I wanted to say it, someone else had already changed the subject...lol...oh well. 

I also tend to hang around people who talk a lot...it's a win/win situation--they like that I listen to all their talking without interupting and I like that they talk so I can just listen and think about what I might want to say if I was going to say something...heheh...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am so glad I'm not the only one!!  Some people get the wrong idea about me, that I'm stuck up or something when I'm just more quiet. . . . it's frustrating sometimes to deal with. 

Amos: I have made a terrible fool of myself over the phone many times!! One time I left a message for someone interested in buying two pet goats from us. I accidently called myself her name and called her a totally different name! So, the message went something like this: "Hello Olivia, this is **** Oops, I meant hello **** this is Olivia . . . . ." It was so terribly messed up and so embarrassing!   :doh: She didn't buy the goats from us but it wasn't for that reason. I don't think it was anyways. . . . .


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Olivia, I couldn't help but laugh, that's hilarious.. sure it wasn't then, but it kinda is now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe I am a chatterbox. I sometimes say things that get me in trouble but lately that has gotten better.


I have a new group of friends as well as my persistant previous friends (why they stuck with me is still a mystery :shades: but I am happy they did). With this new group of friends they dont have an already preconceived idea of me. I use to be a very serious person but in a past 5 years have lightened up and I like to joke with people etc. So my old friends couldnt get past that and were always thinking I was being serious....which got me in more trouble then it was worth. So I stopped hanging out with them and now I can be who I am without the worries of "did that sound right, did they take it teh way I ment it?" 

I of course had to learn that you have to say things with tact and know when to say thigns that are funny/joke and when you take a stab at someone make sure you say it in the right tone! but all in all growing up really helps.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I ALWAYS played jokes on people . . .and now that I have finally quieted down, I say somethign that makes sense and everyone goes, "are you joking?" :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really.....and they thought you were weird....LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm generally a really shy person but I can get pretty talkative if I know the person. The worst thing about me is that I usually take a really long time to think about what I am going to say then when I do say it, it comes out wrong or I can never word it right and offend somebody in the process :roll: 

Thats just me


----------

